# Any other MXC fans out there?



## Popsyche (Feb 28, 2008)

It's on Spike from 10am to 11am eastern daily. Shit! I'm about to miss it!

What's you favorite game?


----------



## SevenatoR (Feb 28, 2008)

The rotating surfboard of DOOOOM!!!!


----------



## lailer75 (Feb 28, 2008)

i think Shawn`s dad was on the actual show from japan Teshiki`s Castle? he showed me a video tape funny shit


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 28, 2008)

lailer75 said:


> i think Shawn`s dad was on the actual show from japan Teshiki`s Castle? he showed me a video tape funny shit



Cool! Shawn, stand and deliver!


Guy LeDouche!


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 28, 2008)

Some funny shit today!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 28, 2008)

lailer75 said:


> i think Shawn`s dad was on the actual show from japan Teshiki`s Castle? he showed me a video tape funny shit



Yeah, it's true. When we lived there back in '89, he was still in the Navy and the program's producer got all the navy guys and army guys to go on the show. He ended up making it far on the show too. The tape was funny, some guys went down pretty hard. I wish I could still watch it, the tape got recorded over it years ago. 

I used to watch the show all the time when I lived there and i've only seen a few people beat Takeshi.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 28, 2008)

Shawn said:


> Yeah, it's true. When we lived there back in '89, he was still in the Navy and the program's producer got all the navy guys and army guys to go on the show. He ended up making it far on the show too. The tape was funny, some guys went down pretty hard. I wish I could still watch it, the tape got recorded over it years ago.
> 
> I used to watch the show all the time when I lived there and i've only seen a few people beat Takeshi.



What was the premise of the original show? Which one is Takeshi?


----------



## lailer75 (Feb 28, 2008)

when i still had cable i`d watch it hoping to see Shawn`s dad, if you think the show is funny you should meet shawns dad & mom.


----------



## Naren (Feb 28, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> What was the premise of the original show? Which one is Takeshi?



Kitano Takeshi (or in Western naming order, Takeshi Kitano) is a Japanese comedian. He started out as a stand-up comedian, then got his own show, eventually had several different shows, then became an actor - first in comedy movies, then in more serious movies (oftentimes doing yakuza roles - like the Japanese mafia), and then he became a director and is currently one of the most respected directors in Japan.

MXC, however, is nothing like the original Takeshi's Castle. For example, in the original dialogue, it'd go, "So, how long did you train for this?" "A few months. Probably since January or so." and in the MXC version, it'd go, "Yo, Mr. Suzuki, you really gonna do this?" "I'm gonna beat all of you! Crazy!" It's like they just took several different TV shows from a foreign country, spliced them together (MXC isn't just Takeshi's Castle. There are a lot of other shows mixed in there too), then randomly dubbed over by people who don't know what the original is about or saying. 

Here's Takeshi:

As a director:






As an actor:





As a comedian:


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 28, 2008)

Naren said:


> then randomly dubbed over by people who don't know what the original is about or saying.



Thats what makes it great.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 28, 2008)

I read an interview with the creators of MXC and, Naren's right, they _don't_ know what the original dialogue is. They're not even sure if they have the rights to use the original audio  They said the idea came from watching non-english shows on mute and creating their own dialogue based on what they were seeing and what they thought was funny 

I think it would be equally funny if the original show was in English and they dubbed it.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Eric. 

What was the original goal of the show? What were they competing for?


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 28, 2008)

This show's hilarious. I'll never forget "Hank the Happy Hemroid"


----------



## Naren (Feb 28, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Thats what makes it great.



It would be great if it was funny, but when I saw it (about 4 years ago), it didn't seem thought out at all. It was like America's Funniest Home Videos style lines. Bob Sagat-style. But even less funny.

"Woops, I think I tore my pants." *laughter*
"Mr. Toyota, what did you think when you lost?"
"I thought it was the end of my life."
"You're a really happy man, aren't you?"
"Yes, I am. Thank you."
"And there he goes, ladies and gentleman, the biggest loser yet!"





eleven59 said:


> I read an interview with the creators of MXC and, Naren's right, they _don't_ know what the original dialogue is. They're not even sure if they have the rights to use the original audio  They said the idea came from watching non-english shows on mute and creating their own dialogue based on what they were seeing and what they thought was funny
> 
> I think it would be equally funny if the original show was in English and they dubbed it.



They don't have the rights, but international copyright laws don't really apply. Japan does the same thing about American TV shows, music, and so on. If the channel had done that in the US, they would have been sued. Same thing. If MXC had done that show in Japan, they would have been sued out of existance. Although I doubt any show would try to do that.

I personally think the "idea" is funny, but that their execution is horrible. I used to subtitle foreign movies that I had no idea what they were saying and my best friend and I took some comics, erased all the dialogue, and just wrote in a dialogue based on what they were doing in the pictures.



Popsyche said:


> Thanks Eric.
> 
> What was the original goal of the show? What were they competing for?



It was a game show that started in 1986 and ran for about 3-4 years. Basically Takeshi would issue challenges that he thought were impossible and see if people could do them. If they succeeded, they won around $10,000 or so. People get eliminated as the challenges go on.

Takeshi said that he wanted the show to be like Mario but with real people.

It seems the show has been remade in a bunch of different countries.


----------



## DslDwg (Feb 28, 2008)

I think it's funny as hell - I haven't watched it in a while - used to watch it a lot. I think the dub overs are hilarious - helps if you have a goofy sense of humor I guess.


----------



## budda (Feb 29, 2008)

that show was hilarious. the comical goodness trippled when i watched it with friends lol


----------



## Naren (Feb 29, 2008)

DslDwg said:


> I think it's funny as hell - I haven't watched it in a while - used to watch it a lot. I think the dub overs are hilarious - helps if you have a goofy sense of humor I guess.



I have a pretty goofy sense of humor (most people describe it as "random" or just "bizarre"), but I don't think the people who made MXC had a sense of humor at all (that's seriously how not funny I think it was). I thought Mystery Science Theater 3000 was (is) hilarious - and it's one of my favorite TV shows of all time (I've seen every single Mike episode and about 60% of the Joel episodes). MXC failed on every single level. Reminded me of those kids in high school who think they're funny and try everything to get people to laugh, but that no one laughs at.


----------



## budda (Feb 29, 2008)

i laughed at the actual footage, not so much the dialogue. mind you i watched it with one of the funniest guys i know.


----------



## Naren (Feb 29, 2008)

budda said:


> i laughed at the actual footage, not so much the dialogue. mind you i watched it with one of the funniest guys i know.



Ah, okay. 

I just never could understand how someone could find Bob Sagat's lines in America's Funniest Home Videos funny in the same way as the dialogue in MXC struck me as mindless drivel. 

I thought it was more interesting and entertaining than funny.


----------



## Jason (Feb 29, 2008)

Naren a good amount of the lines are dumb but there are a few fucking hilarious sexual based ones thrown in there


----------



## Naren (Feb 29, 2008)

Jason said:


> Naren a good amount of the lines are dumb but there are a few fucking hilarious sexual based ones thrown in there



I've only seen it like 3 times, so I probably didn't see enough episodes to hear the few good lines they have in there. I'm sure it can't all my unfunny idiotic mindless drivel.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 29, 2008)

It is a really low form of humor combining bad puns with totally unrelated sight gags. Just the shear amount of puns is mind-boggling. It's on in 25 minutes here!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah, the overdubs are kinda stupid but sometimes you can't help it, you have to laugh because some of it is just way too silly. I've seen Takeshi Kitano in a few movies. He is a pretty good actor and comedian too.


----------

